# IT and HR job market



## sweeky (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband and me migrated to NSW, AUS in June 2012. My husband worked in Australia with Telstra and Westpac on UC457 visa from his company for 1.5 year. During that time he lodged his PR and travelled back and after getting PR in Dec last year we migrated on skilled visa in June 2012. He is a Software Engineer and worked for 6.5 year in IT Indusstry. I completed my PGD in HR and Finance in 2009 and worked in India for 2.5 years in HR.

We have been applying jobs since then, however no response to our applications. Not sure whats happening, why market is that slow/or very limited jobs.

Any input/pointers regarding our job perspective will be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Sweeky


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

I am a network engineer - CCIP-SP , I am being contacted by Consultants and Companies Regularly and asking for visa status, However I am unable to show my presence in Australia, Since I don't have sponsorship.
Help me if you could do?


----------



## kshitijmallick (Nov 29, 2012)

vsdendukuri said:


> I am a network engineer - CCIP-SP , I am being contacted by Consultants and Companies Regularly and asking for visa status, However I am unable to show my presence in Australia, Since I don't have sponsorship.
> Help me if you could do?


Hi - Can you please help me understand the best way to get in touch with Companies/Consultants so I can better understand the job market and its nuances? Thanks much for your help, much appreciate it!


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

Which Field are you looking at? Are you inside Australia or outside Australia?
Based on field i can suggest you what i have learned?
I used seek.com.au and contacted them regularly,


----------



## kshitijmallick (Nov 29, 2012)

vsdendukuri said:


> Which Field are you looking at? Are you inside Australia or outside Australia?
> Based on field i can suggest you what i have learned?
> I used and contacted them regularly,


Hi - I am outside Australia at the moment and working on securing a work Visa. I am from the IT industry and would ideally like to chase BA/Senior BA roles. Thanks much for your help and quick response, appreciate it.


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

IT industry is Vast? Define properly what is your work? Role and Responsibilities? Business Analyst, There are lot of opportunities for Business Analyst with SAP. if suits try with them


----------



## nkyr (Dec 7, 2011)

*PR Clarifications...*



vsdendukuri said:


> Which Field are you looking at? Are you inside Australia or outside Australia?
> Based on field i can suggest you what i have learned?
> I used seek.com.au and contacted them regularly,


Hi.. just wanted to howz i the IT industry in Aus for year 2013. ... i have just started to do some ground on the documents required for the PR. I am from Network Security, System Engineer or Security Administrator profile with almost 9yrs of work exp in Bangalore.

thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## mikeshi (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a job as an android engineer. I have 5 years eexperience in software developmentioned,including 3 years of android develop experience.


----------



## melvin (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi
I'm too looking for a BA job in Sydney with 5 years experience working for the Dubai government. Will be there by Jan end. How is the IT market there?? I have seen some good jobs hopefully ill make it there with a job


----------

